# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  GeForce Quadro FX 700 128 mB

## Steel Rat

Есть такой вот девайс, интересует как он себя будет вести в игрушках, может кто пробовал. С какой из обычных видеокарт можно сравнить?
Ps: в Висте показывает индекс производительности 3,3.

----------

